

Fighting China's Software Pirates - gatsby
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704300604575554701758669106.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_LEFTTopNews

======
bediger
Excellent! Karsten Self's prediction
(<http://linuxmafia.com/~karsten/Rants/piracy.html>) about prices in the face
of software piracy is true!

